

What bug tracking software do you use? And why? - frenchie4111

My team is trying to decide what bug tracking software to go with, and finding it difficult to choose something. We have past experience with Jira, but we find it too &quot;fidly&quot; and hard for non-technical employees to interact with.<p>Our requirements are: Individual bug tracking, some way to group bugs (something like &quot;epics&quot; in Jira, but simpler), sprints, preferably a native iOS app (or a nice web app).<p>Any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks
======
znpy
Might sound like a stupid idea, but using "issues" on GitLab/GitHub ?

They're pretty easy to understand, users can assign issues to other users, and
labels make it easy to say what kind of problem the issue refers to.

~~~
mtmail
It gets confusing once you have more than 5 repositories and want to
prioritize between them. [https://waffle.io/](https://waffle.io/) might be a
solution (haven't use it myself yet).

------
mtmail
[https://www.getdonedone.com/](https://www.getdonedone.com/) was pretty nice
at a previous company. Note: the product itself isn't as colorful as the
product page.

------
jmharris
partial to fogbugz.com, the original bug tracker developed by Joel Spolsky,
www.joelonsoftware.com, by developers, for developers.

